# 02 Audi TT Dyno



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

* Chassis: MK1 Audi TT
* Turbo: HTA 3076r .82 A/R
* Displacement: 2008cc
* Software: Eurodyne Maestro 7
* Injectors: Injector Dynamics 1000cc
* Exhaust Manifold: Custom Tubular Manifold
* Intake Manifold: SEM
* Cams: Cat Cams 3658
* Purpose: Daily Driver on beast mode




free screen capture


free pic


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

One thing I forgot to mention, the 514 AWHP was made on 26.5 psi and had only 4 degrees timing pull and no o2 correction


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

Awesome numbers. I hope to hit 450 on a .63 a/r. Is that a Small port head?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes it's small port


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

That is fantastic. 
I've made 425whp with a 3076 .63 on my 16v. 034 waste spark 
You only pulled 4 deg of timing?
I know the bore size and combustion chamber design determine the ignition curve
I'd like to compare you map to where mine is. 
I have been conservative due to no DET detection on my setup.
I have been studying the Maestro 7 software and I am planning on swapping in a AWW OBD2
EFI into my ride. Super sequential and knock control w/ IAC is what I want.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Well I have to give all the credit to Marc at VAP Motorsports in Fort Myers. They are doing some great work over there.


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

So, about 550hp at the FW!? At 26.5psi and 7300 rpm, ... pump gas !? High numbers are always a ... motivating factor. I'd try to back up these numbers on another brand dyno though. May be 70-80hp less would look more realistic imho.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

First of all awd cars lose about 25% through the drivetrain which would make around 640 to the crank. Second of all it wasn't just pump it also had direct port meth injection. Last Dynojet when setup properly are usually no more than a +-5% off actual hp output, but then again no company that produces dynomometers does enough R&D to be considered the industry standard. So it's really a moot point. The only purpose a dyno really has is tuning against yourself and constantly making progress.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

R & D

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

That's 100% correct. It is a moot point but if the difference is up to 30-40...50hp with the common sense. 640hp(even 550)@the crank at 26.5psi/2008cc/ 7300rpm - NO f'king way! WMI is not a +100hp miracle. Your 3076 can support 550hp. 25% AWD loses is plain BS (I'm sorry to say that). Whoever told you that, it is far away from the reality and only serves unfulfilled power goals.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Maybe a GT3076r however apparently you aren't well versed with the HTA turbos. They produce 8lbs more flow per minute and spool considerably quicker. Also awd setups do lose anywhere from 20-25% sometimes more. Last wmi is not the save as race gas obviously, but it would effectively bring the octane up to almost 100 and aggressively lower intake temps especially with direct port jets. All of those details taken into consideration kind of throw your mentality out the window.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

http://store.forcedperformance.net/PROD/NTGT3076HTA.html

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

Sure, your WMI lowers mostly the cyl temps but also takes part of the place for the incoming air. WMI doesn't burn neither add O2 to the mixture, and you do need much more O2/air than 59lb for 640hp. Just think about it. At 26.5 psi and 7300 rpm your engine just doesn't receive enough air for the stated power level. 
Look man, I'm not offensive. It is simple math behind that. It is not compulsory to accept my point. Everyone is free to believe whatever he/she wants.
Cheers!:beer:


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.dynojet.com/about_us/testimonials.aspx

I'm sure all these reputable guys were paid to compliment Dynojet on their equipment lol.


----------



## ray32 (Apr 27, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------

